# 10g Nano How Am I Doing? (Newbie)



## Mashiro (Dec 10, 2012)

PLANTS: Java Fern, Java Moss, Marimo Ball, Bacopa, ???

SUBSTRATE: Eco-Complete

LIGHTING: 2x http://www.petco.com/product/111943/Zoo-Med-Ultra-Sun-Daylight-Compact-Fluorescent-Bulb.aspx

FISH & INVERTS: Betta, 1 Nerite snail, 2 Ghost shrimp (Soon to have 3 Mystery Snails and more shrimp)










Here's the unidentified plant.

Anything I could improve on or add? How am I doing for an amateur? :wave:


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The plants don't look very healthy to be honest. Do you add fertilizer? If not, try to find some trace mix, like Seachem flourish which is commonly available in most shops. The mosses and fern would greatly appreciate it (as do the others).

About the ID, maybe Samolus parviflorus, Try googling it and see whether it is the same plant.

For the rest you are onto a good start, no weird fauna combi's, easy plants, nice to see!


----------

